# Art/Object Issues > Mountmaking >  Mountmaking for Exhibits Workshops

## Jamie Hascall

Jamie Hascall and Mountmaking Focus Studio are offering a series of workshops in the practice of designing and building object mounts for museum exhibits. The workshop begins with the practical skills needed for the fabrication of brass mounts and progresses into the assessment of objects, mount design, the use of alternate materials and fabrication techniques. Throughout the workshop, well discuss the role of mountmaking in preventive conservation, seismic stabilization, and bringing visual impact to objects on display. As much as possible, the teaching is tailored to the experience and interests of the participants, and the workshop encourages collaboration between participants as in an exhibit setting.

The five-day workshop cost is $1300 per person and one is scheduled each month through June of 2020. Scholarship opportunities may be available for participants with special circumstances. Please contact us to discuss this possibility.

Specific dates:
·     February 24th-28th
·     March 16th-20th
·     April 20th-24th
·     May 11th-15th
·     June 15th-19th
·     Additional workshops on specific topics such as Mannequins are in development. Please visit the Mountmaking Focus web site for details and developments. 

*Special note:* An unexpected cancellation has opened spaces in the coming workshop on February 24th-28thand we are offering these spaces at a significant discount. Please contact us for details.

----------

